# Batch file to kill process



## scotcmd (Oct 4, 2011)

I have been trying to write a batch file to kill a process before launching the program. I have managed to do this so far, however i can only get the cmd windows to minimise and not disappear. I don't want the end user to see these files minmised
Here is what I have so far: 2 batch files 
1.start /min c:\starter.bat
2.start /min
@ echo off
taskkill /f /IM k.Viewer.exe >nul
"C:\Program Files\K\KQC\PC 36\GRAD\Bin\KQC.exe"
exit

any help or advice would be greatly appreciated


----------



## Squashman (Apr 4, 2003)

Not possible with batch. But if memory serves me correctly this can be done in Vbscript and has been discussed before on the forums. Vbscript is not my expertise so search the forums or Google for an option to do this with Vbscript.


----------



## Squashman (Apr 4, 2003)

Forgot about this one as well.
http://www.joeware.net/freetools/tools/quiet/index.htm


----------

